# My TAJIMA stops very often as broken thead



## Olvert Ortega (Oct 26, 2009)

I just bought an used 12 needles 1 head Tajima, but sometimes when is working it stops and shows broken thead code but it is not, The needle enters the fabric and comes out and stops. I clear the code and restart and after 20-30 stitches stops again. I'm going crazy. I am using 700 rpm, and polyester thread, the manual says to use only Rayon,.. Is it the thead? Or the design? I am using Wilcom Ver. 6 and even if the stitches are not too close the machine stops. I changed the needle and placed OK... but if some one had a situation like this in the start of their bussiness I'll be glad to read any,...any recommendation. Thanks sooooo much


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Be sure the needle is in correctly (there is no flat side as in some other needles, so you have to look for the groove and be sure that is to the back)

Next, check your bobbin tension ... if it is too tight the needle will go down through the fabric, try to pickup the bobbin thread and is not able to catch it if the tension is too tight. Do the "drop" test to see if the tension feels right.

Another issue may be too tight of top thread tension ... be sure your tension adjustsments are accurate ... Poly thread is a bit "thicker" and may require tension adjustments compared to rayon.

These are some places to start ...


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you have the spring type thread break sensors?


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

If your control panel has a setting for thread break sensitivity, you could try adjusting it so it is not so sensitive. I had to do this after increasing my tensions and switching to polyester thread.


----------



## Olvert Ortega (Oct 26, 2009)

I just bought it from TEWH just 2 months ago.. they said it was adjusted as new ( ha! ), it is a model 1994 TMEX-1201 so it doesn't have many of the options of the new ones, but it supposed to work just fine. This is the first one that I have so I don't have too much idea in how to adjust the upper tension because it comes with 2 tension adjusters and the one that comes with the spring for broken thread ( 3 total ).
But by reading in here I learned a lot that's why I continue learning and asking:
1.- Every time that the machine stops ( specially in the black poly thread ) it looks like completely twisted, actually when it breaks it springs back and you can really see the problem, is the way the thread is wind in the cone?
2.- It happens most of the times in a position and with certain thread ( poly black ), but in other needles with same thread with other colors it just doesn't happen.
3.- I do trimming every time that the machine stops (damn! hate it ), to verify the embroider, and every 2 of 3 time the f.. thread comes out of the needle ( it starts slow and gets full speed after 5 or 6 stitches ).
What is more recommendable?... And what tips do someone recommend to adjust the tension?... I mean wich order and how to do it best... Thanks for the interest in to help some one to be less moron today!...


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

To the original post; provided you are timed and tensioned, with the spring type thread break sensors you have to adjust them using the slot in the middle of the primary tensioner. If all else fails to resolve the issue let me know and I can tell you how to set them. Also sometimes the contact points become oxidized and even if they are set properly the won't let the machine know that they have made contact. To the guy with the [email protected]#$ing thread jumping out of the needle, if the timing is advanced then the take up lever will be pulling the stitch tight when the machine trims and the thread will pop out of the eye hole. You are probably timed at 200 deg. try timing @198 and see what happens.  John


----------

